# RIO Kahuna LT Strike Indicator



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

Has any one ever used this product?


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

This is my favorite strike indicator to use. It slips onto your leader and stays there until you replace your leader. I weighs virtually nothing and is very aero dynamic so it doesn't keep you from casting well . You can slide it close to your fly or slide it clear up by your line. It doesn't work for all methods. but you can always slide it up to the end of your fly line and use a different indicator when needed. I like it because I put it on once and it's bright enoug to see and it casts well. If you need help figuring out how to use it send me a pm


----------

